# Wanted- small poodle cross.



## me9900 (Nov 11, 2008)

We're looking for one or possibly 2 small poodle cross dogs.

we live in a very rural area, next to lyme park. Surrounded by countryside and a canal great for dogs.

Needs to be good with young children.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

why do u want an angry poodle?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> why do u want an angry poodle?


.......lol


----------



## me9900 (Nov 11, 2008)

haha

took me a while to get that....


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you thought about looking at rescue centres? Dogs Trust are good, and there are usually a lot of crossbreeds looking for loving homes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

if not what about having just 2 toy or min poodles? there are lodes out there that need homes


----------

